# My love.. the Traincase!



## majacat (Nov 14, 2007)

hey guys i posted a link showing my Mac collection.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T35dWuiKPy8

This is my love and it's growing fast


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 14, 2007)

lovely collection and i love your accent!


----------



## nunu (Nov 14, 2007)

great collection!


----------



## Weasel (Nov 14, 2007)

lovely collection!!!


----------



## majacat (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_lovely collection and i love your accent!_

 
Haha i think it sucks.. and because i had to voice over the video when my parents were out it sounds even more wierd..


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 25, 2007)

beautiful!


----------

